# Age of 7Up bottles



## lhevron (Oct 11, 2020)

We found these two bottles on the property we bought in 1992. I cannot ever remember seeing these in my lifetime.
Anyone have any information on them?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!  You'd have to be pushing 85 to have any chance of remembering these, they're some of the earliest 7Up bottles used in the 30s and I think early 40s.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 12, 2020)

lhevron said:


> We found these two bottles on the property we bought in 1992. I cannot ever remember seeing these in my lifetime.


I have seen these and in my opinion they are the best 7UP bottles.  There is a slender version also.  Don't have my examples any longer or I would share it.  Your bottles are missing the red, which happens, but they still look great.


----------



## lhevron (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for your information. Do you have any idea what they are worth or how to find out the worth?


----------



## lhevron (Oct 12, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Welcome to the forum!  You'd have to be pushing 85 to have any chance of remembering these, they're some of the earliest 7Up bottles used in the 30s and I think early 40s.


Thanks so much.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 12, 2020)

lhevron said:


> Thanks for your information. Do you have any idea what they are worth or how to find out the worth?


Not sure of value in the condition of these.  Do a search for AMBER 7UP BOTTLE on feebay or farcebook or maybe even just a web search.


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 12, 2020)

Yours should go for about $50


----------



## lhevron (Oct 14, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Not sure of value in the condition of these.  Do a search for AMBER 7UP BOTTLE on feebay or farcebook or maybe even just a web search.


Ok will do, Thanks for your help.


----------



## lhevron (Oct 14, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Yours should go for about $50


Really?! Amazing and thanks so much for your help.


----------

